# Fly Fishing Panama City Beach Surf



## Teeser

I’ll be in PCB for a week near the end of July and was planning to do some surf fishing. I recently purchased my first fly outfit (8 wt) and will likely use this time for practice more so than actually catching fish. 

I’ll be staying at the east end of the beach next to St. Andrews State Park. Any tips/tactics/flys anyone can pass along that know the area?


----------



## Heat_PCB

Get a stripping basket that attaches to your waste/or over your neck, Google will be more help on the actual term. Nothing more frustrating than dragging 40 ft of fly line behind you in the sand/water as you look for fish, not to mention, trying to shoot out that much line out of the water is very challenging. I've seen it done, and go often, but it's not as relaxing as it could be with a basket.


----------



## H_Reid

It will be about the most challenging practice situation you could think of unless surf is totally flat. Floating line is very frustrating to fish with in the surf when there are any waves and even an intermediate still gets pushed around a good bit. Usually a pretty steady onshore wind too. Hopefully later this month the consistency of thunderstorms will calm down and you get some mellow days weather wise. 
It will be a good challenge and if you can fly fish in the surf pretty well then you can do it well anywhere so be patient and have fun. Practice casting is as much wind as you can before your trip to better your odds at being comfortable with bad conditions. 
You should be able to get a few ladyfish or bluefish. They aren't picky about flies or presentation.

I agree with the Stripping basket recommendation. I just started using one and once you get used to it its awesome. You can wade out on a sandbar and make longer shots to fish since your line wont be stuck to the water. 

Clousers / baitfish patterns of flies in lighter colors usually do well on the beach. Mullet are running through as well as little minnows so try some all white or some tan and white flies.

FYI: All my info is based on my surf fishing experience in Pensacola but most of our beaches in the panhandle are pretty similar.


----------



## eightwt

Would recommend an intermediate line if you can swing it. Try down by the jetty at the park, usually can pick up some ladys there. Poor mans tarpon, but they're a blast on a fly rod. Daybreak, there may be some pompano running close to shore. Clouser, EP baitfish, and shrimp and crab patterns are all effective.


----------



## Teeser

I really appreciate the advice - didn’t even think what the surf would do to my line..


----------

